# guarda che - guarda mentre - guarda + infinito



## Saoul

Amicicicicici,

siete seduti? Bene. 
Dunque, immaginatevi di avere davanti a voi un televisore. State guardando i contenuti speciali di un DVD. Ci sono varie scene e un'esortazione:

- Guarda il protagonista che uccide l'ennesima vittima.
- Guarda il protagonista mentre uccide l'ennesima vittima.
- Guarda il protagonista uccidere l'ennesima vittima.

Di queste tre quale vi sembra sia più corretta?

Tutte e tre le strutture (guarda che, guarda mentre e guarda + infinito) sono sicuramente largamente utilizzate, ma senza che vi dica quali, due a me suonano strane. 
Mi fate sapere cosa ne pensate. 

Stimovi,

Saoul


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

A me la prima suona più naturale di tutte. L'ultima, seppur corretta, mi suona invece molto strana, sembra quasi una pessima traduzione 

Simona


----------



## Silvia10975

Ma si vince qualcosa? Se sbaglio però, niente orecchie d'asino! 

Sceglierei la seconda, guardarlo mentre compie un'azione.
La prima a orecchio suona molto bene, ma soffermandomi a pensare, accendo la numero due.

Silvia


----------



## Saoul

E brava, Simo! Esattamente ciò che penso anch'io.
Grazie, S10975 per il tuo contributo. Niente premio e niente orecchie d'asino! Giuro! 

Dunque, provo a spiegarmi meglio, ma mi piacerebbe capire se condividete:

La prima è la frase che secondo me naturalmente tutti diremmo.
La seconda, anche se frequentemente utilizzata, mi dà l'impressione che si debba guardare solo il protagonista e non la scena. Guarda il protagonista mentre ammazza... come se dovessi cercare un qualche dettaglio nel protagonista.
L'ultima mi sembra un calco bello e buono.

Detto questo, su 10 DVD che compri, non penso che ci sia molta differenza in quanto a frequenza di utilizzi delle tre frasi.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Sinceramente non mi è mai capitato di incontrare una frase del genere in un DVD, ma magari non ci ho fatto caso, terrò presente e mi guarderò tutti i contenuti speciali dei DVD che ho a casa  La terza è proprio un calco, sembra una delle traduzioni che faccio io quando ho sonno 

Simona


----------



## sabrinita85

Anche a me, come a Silvia, suona meglio la seconda.

La prima mi sa un po' di casereccio, ma magari è solo una mia impressione.


----------



## onietta

No no no.....non sono d'accordo...
Ho riletto le tre frasi 100 volte e adesso sono confusa, ma prima di essere confusa, sia la prima che la seconda frase mi davano l'impressione di dover guardare comunque solamente il protagonista. L'oggetto del guardare è il protagonista, per cui , girala come ti pare è sempre lui che devo guardare mentre o quando uccide. Per cui la soluzione è:
GUARDA LA SCENA IN CUI IL PROTAGONISTA UCCIDE L'ENNESIMA VITTIMA.
Il premio è mio....


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Infatti sì onietta, hai vinto 

Simona


----------



## Silvia10975

Direi che in effetti in questo caso è la scena che deve essere vista, non il protagonista che compie l'azione.
Brava!


----------



## onietta

Grazie....finalmente ne dico una giusta!


----------



## Saoul

Si, il premio mi sa proprio che va ad onietta! 

Grazie mille ragazzi, come sempre indispensabili.


----------



## bubu7

Saoul said:


> Dunque, provo a spiegarmi meglio, ma mi piacerebbe capire se condividete:
> 
> La prima è la frase che secondo me naturalmente tutti diremmo.
> La seconda, anche se frequentemente utilizzata, mi dà l'impressione che si debba guardare solo il protagonista e non la scena. Guarda il protagonista mentre ammazza... come se dovessi cercare un qualche dettaglio nel protagonista.
> L'ultima mi sembra un calco bello e buono.


 
Secondo me, nel contesto in cui sono inserite, le tre frasi sono correttissime e non lasciano adito a dubbi: non si riferiscono al protagonista bensì alla scena (= _guarda la scena in cui il protagonista_...).

La terza frase, più che un calco, mi sembra una semplice trasformazione implicita, con l'uso di un modo indefinito, delle precedenti frasi esplicite.

Spero che sia ancora disponibile qualche premio di consolazione...


----------



## Saoul

Se ti dilunghi ancora un po' nella spiegazione, in modo che il mio cervello possa uscire dalle nebbie secolari in cui è avvolto, vedrò di trovare un premio tipo orsacchiotto o simili. 

Rimanendo implicito il complemento oggetto "la scena", non si rischia di creare una frase quantomeno ambigua?

Se dico: "Guarda bubu mentre scrive" non ti dico di guardare bubu, ciò che scrive, la stanza o il luogo in cui si trova, ma dico di guardare te e l'azione è in secondo piano rispetto al fatto che devo guardare te...

Lo so che sto cercando il pelo di cercopiteco nell'uovo di quaglia, ma sai... quando ci sono in ballo le scommesse con gli amici!


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> Se dico: "Guarda bubu mentre scrive" non ti dico di guardare bubu, ciò che scrive, la stanza o il luogo in cui si trova, ma dico di guardare te e l'azione è in secondo piano rispetto al fatto che devo guardare te...


No, secondo me no.

Dicendo "guarda bubu mentre scrive" non stai dicendo guarda bubu e basta, ma stai dicendo guarda bubu compiendo un'azione.
Diverso sarebbe il caso "guarda bubu, mentre scrive, canta", qui ovviamente stai dicendo di guardare bubu e poi quello che fa.


----------



## bubu7

In altri contesti o slegate da qualsiasi contesto, caro Saoul, potresti anche avere ragione: le frasi potrebbero essere ambigue; ma nel menù di un DVD...

Nel parlato, la curva intonativa può fermarsi su _protagonista_ oppure scorrere liscia liscia fin in fondo. Per tutt'e tre le frasi, nel primo caso porrò più attenzione al protagonista, nell'altro, alla scena.

Ma, ripeto, nel menù di un DVD...

Comunque, non mi sembra che vi sia una regola rigida. Posso dire che le frasi sono tutte corrette e, a me sembra, chiare nel significato; ma se a te alcune risultano ambigue, non posso dire che non lo siano in assoluto.

Non so come potrai regolarti con la scommessa...


----------



## Saoul

Mentendo! 

Mi è sicuramente più chiaro, adesso. Probabilmente faccio l'errore di decontestualizzare la frase, anche se è perfettamente inserita in un contesto in cui nessuna ambiguità è possibile. 

Grazie mille,
Saoul


----------



## bubu7

Prego, caro Saoul.


----------



## SunDraw

La mia ...visione:

Le tre frasi sono non solo tutt'e tre corrette grammaticalmente, ma anche, nel contesto, direi perfettamente equivalenti ("guarda la scena in cui lui sta eseguendo" "guarda la scena mentre lui esegue").

La questione piuttosto è un'altra: che suonano _tutte e tre un _calco_ da un altro mondo_!

Se il (concetto di) menu di DVD fosse nato in Italia, più bizantinamente usa ad impostazioni burocratiche (d'altra parte una logica Apple "con le figurine" è nata in un garage e non da una sottosezione di quella specie di ministero ecclesiastico che era(?) l'IBM, ma vado troppo lontano...), si sarebbe avuta una opzione del genere:

- Scena dell'uccisione

e non certo un "Guarda", così ..._friendly_!
(..."Ma come si permette di darmi del tu?")

Per cui ecco, secondo me, comunque le si rigirino, tutte quelle traduzioni suoneranno sempre un poco innaturali.


----------

